# Funny karate video



## Fight with attitude (Aug 29, 2004)

This made me laugh so hard  *Warning: **foul* *language*

http://content.collegehumor.com/media/movies/british_karate.wmv


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 29, 2004)

Fight with attitude said:
			
		

> This made me laugh so hard  *Warning: **foul* *language*
> 
> [url="http://content.collegehumor.com/media/movies/british_karate.wmv"]http://content.collegehumor.com/media/movies/british_karate.wmv[/url]


Don you really need some new material


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 29, 2004)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Don you really need some new material


Is this one of those videos that everyone has seen a million times?


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 29, 2004)

yup


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 29, 2004)

Damn it  ..but everyone has to admit it's very funny.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 29, 2004)

Actually I didn't find it funnythe first Time I saw, and I still don't


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 30, 2004)

it must British Humor. I did not get it! Sorry Having the instructor assaulting his students was humor?


----------



## Spud (Aug 30, 2004)

[font=&quot]I dont want to see any Jackie Chan bullocks, I want to see some wind-milling.

 That still cracks me up. 
 [/font]


----------

